
Will.i.am named Intel's director of creative innovation - bjonathan
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/01/william-named-intels-director-of-creative-innovation.html
======
imr
This is not a good reaction to missing the mobile CPU market.

------
jonhendry
Short.

------
baggachipz
ಠ_ಠ

